# Platform Bed



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, Which wood to use for longevity and strength?

Poplar or Red Oak or any recommendations?

I also heard that if you dont use slates the mattress will last longer, So just have a board of plywood holding the mattress up. What do you guys think?

I wanted to make the bed so i can disassemble the bed if needed, but I would only use Surface mount bed rails + Unscrews all the screws? Is there anything else that is easier but strong and sturdy so there is no noise when the bed is in use =)?

Thanks.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mrhermit said:


> Hey guys, Which wood to use for longevity and strength?
> 
> Poplar or Red Oak or any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Provided there is not too much noise when the bed is in use, both Poplar and Red Oak should last forever with the right construction. Also, the noise should come from somewhere other than the bed construction.:laughing:


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Provided there is not too much noise when the bed is in use, both Poplar and Red Oak should last forever with the right construction. Also, the noise should come from somewhere other than the bed construction.:laughing:


HAHA Well that too but I was thinking if I use those bed rails should those make noises?


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

My foam mattress does not require a box spring or slats. 

Did you consider a lift and store bed? That is what I am trying to do.

I am using pine except for the edge of the platform, where you lift it, that will get the most use so I am using poplar for it.

Something like this, but mine will be much nicer and hopefully cheaper.

http://www.spacesaverswallbeds.com/storagebed

JIm


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

jjrbus said:


> My foam mattress does not require a box spring or slats.
> 
> Did you consider a lift and store bed? That is what I am trying to do.
> 
> ...


Never saw that but I'd rather not thanks though! Why are u using poplar at that spot and where is it? I was trying to imagine where you are talking about but dont get it.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

jjrbus said:


> My foam mattress does not require a box spring or slats.
> 
> Did you consider a lift and store bed? That is what I am trying to do.
> 
> ...





Thanks for posting that, Jim. Been thinking of getting a new bed, may have to build one like that.:yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Construction methods can,in most cases.....make up for strength issues WRT wood choice(species).Keeping an eye on their inherrant diffs from a practical standpoint....IOW's,tooling required.

JMO,but I'd be reverse engineering it.What stain/finish do you want?If paint...then Poplar.If you want the Oak "look"...going with it from the getgo is the only logical choice.Best of luck,BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mrhermit said:


> Hey guys, Which wood to use for longevity and strength?
> 
> Poplar or Red Oak or any recommendations?
> 
> ...


What species you use may depend on whether you want to paint it or stain it. A plywood substrate works better than slats. The surface mounted bed rail fasteners work very well, and if fitted correctly there should be no noise. Here is a typical layout for a platform bed (king...as it takes two bases and two platforms) with sides. Other designs using headboard/footboard facilitate bedrail fasteners better.












 









.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Bearing in mind I do not have a box spring, the mattress sits on the lid of the storage box, the part that lifts up. The lid is made from 1/2 in sanded BC plywood. I faced the edge of the plywood with 1X2 poplar because that will get handled and bumped. The base or storage box will be inset 5" and will be rail and stile pine. it will get no wear so pine is fine for it. Everything is hidden by comforter and bedskirt so appearance is not an issue.

Hey H.A.S. it is an interesting project so far, I am having an issue with placement of the struts and find no instructional websites for them.
JIm


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

jjrbus said:


> Bearing in mind I do not have a box spring, the mattress sits on the lid of the storage box, the part that lifts up. The lid is made from 1/2 in sanded BC plywood. I faced the edge of the plywood with 1X2 poplar because that will get handled and bumped. The base or storage box will be inset 5" and will be rail and stile pine. it will get no wear so pine is fine for it. Everything is hidden by comforter and bedskirt so appearance is not an issue.
> 
> Hey H.A.S. it is an interesting project so far, I am having an issue with placement of the struts and find no instructional websites for them.
> JIm


If you've never had a chance to poke at one in person, go to an RV dealer and ask to tour one of their rigs. My folks live are on their third RV (first two were trailers, they now live full time in a class A motor home), and all three have had storage beds.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Alex. I actually built a Class A motorhome, (bus conversion) and lived in it for 10 years! It was complete with a lift and store bed. I never got the gas shocks placed exactly right, they worked but not as well as I would have liked. JIm

http://photobucket.com/buspictures


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

jjrbus said:


> Thanks Alex. I actually built a Class A motorhome, (bus conversion) and lived in it for 10 years! It was complete with a lift and store bed. I never got the gas shocks placed exactly right, they worked but not as well as I would have liked. JIm
> 
> http://photobucket.com/buspictures


Nice looking bus!

My folks went full time about 4 years ago... they've been doing winters in the RV for over 10 years, though, total.


----------

